# Long casting



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Long casting skills are hard earned for most of us and at a premium on the beach.
I enjoy casting and can cast pretty far constantly, as I learned below the Livingston dam fishing for striped bass.
So when I finally was able to do some surf fishing often, I could wade out to the 2nd bar and get well beyond the usual third bar.
This summer I got to go to Cabo and went with a surf guide there for three mornings.
Not much was biting but the fellows tackle was incredible.
The first morning we meet to go fish I had mentioned that I could long cast pretty good. 200 yards or more with below the dam corks etc...it did not make an impression at all so I dropped it.
His first demonstration cast went 300+ yards out in the crashing pacific 
I made my first cast with a 3oz Savage Ceria glide bait and the 15' Century spinning rod
and it went 200+ yards.
It was amazing.
Wes, the guide, explained the reason for the rocket casts.
It is all the rod as it is a Kevlar blended blank that has no rebound after being unloaded in the cast. The rod does not flex up and down slapping the line creating friction and slowing the cast.
Just thought the surf casters might look on go it.
The rods start at seven hundred bucks or so !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds interesting but how does that rod flex when fighting a fish? Sound like it has not give and all you will be depending on fighting the fish is the drag on your reel.

your thoughts?


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

300 yds is a good cast. Makes sense that the less friction (from the flex / slapping) then the further it should go.

I know in rod building, they talk about guide placement on spinning rods and they place a single guide on the rod first at so many spool diameters from the reel seat to ensure the flow of line has minimal restriction, then size and place the other guides accordingly.

I tried it on a 6'6" spinning rod I built - seems to work well and I find I'm outcasting others with similar length rods.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

300 yards is good... like world record good for a spinning rod


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> This summer I got to go to Cabo and went with a surf guide there for three mornings. !


Who was the guide? Been going to Cabo for 18 years and have never surf fished. We have talked about it a bunch, even tried to contact a guide one time but he disappeared on me. Would like to find a good one for our trip in March...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really long casting impresses me. For some reason it reminds me of a pro golfer making a drive; they use the best equipment and are really good at using it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cabosurfcaster.com
His name is Wes.
He stated that these were not even the longest casting lures he uses.
As far as fighting fish I only caught a couple of jacks about four pounds so I didn't get a feel for it.
He has a video of a customer catching a 45 # roosterfish and its putting a bend on it!
The 15' rods were heavy for someone like me, old and lots of nerve damage in arms and shoulders.
The world record spinning cast was probably under set conditions, i.e. Line weight, etc...of course my estimations could be way off.
Wes charged 124.00 dollars for a morning per person, he can take four to five I believe.
Middle of summer is best time to go. I went in October as July is the middle of my best season too.
You can catch ciera mackerel roosterfish and sharks and weird drum looking " perch "


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

If your interested in long distance casting you should check out SFCCI(Shore Fishing Casting Club International) http://www.facebook.com/groups/SFCCI/. Will Nash is the current US record holder from San Antonio. He has casted 861' with a 150gm weight and 863' with a 125gm weight. Lou Mceachern from Galveston(Big Lou) also a member of SFCCI is the one that casted over the Astrodome. 
SFCCI is having a tournament in honor of Jerry Valentine on March 12th and 13th in Kingsville Tx. 
Are all welcome to come out and cast.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Big Lou taught the better of the long casters below the Livingston dam. They went to him to learn long casting after the restricting cable was moved back to 220 yards from the "The spot" where the water fell from a ledge and created a long deep trough where the fish were thick.
The best of them that Lou taught was Wayne Bland, who could cast 190 yards standing on the ground. And well over 220 from the platform boats with decks 12' above the water.
They used a modified version of the pendulum cast that Lou taught them. Kenny Lockhart was another exceptional caster who also cast over the dome at a fishing exhibition.
The Livingston dam long casters used a 17' rod with a bait casting reel, a special made cork with 6oz of lead in the end and an overall weight of about 7+oz. To the top of the cork a 10 to 12' leader was tied with popular peal white flutter worm rigged jig style with hook up. It was quite a wind up to load all of that gear for a cast. 
It was all bait casting gear back then. Shimanno's Triton 200 Fighting Star was a great reel for it. I see some good casters using spinning equipment now, who cast like Cabosurfcaster does. They let the bait/cork rest on the sand/water behind them and with a step/lean forward fling the heck out of it. Unlike loading the long bait casting rods.
If Kingsville was not so far I would love to see the pros in action. Long casting is beautiful to watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I will be in Kingsville in March. I will make it a BU Rockport trip and head down to Kingsville to see those guys. The Triton 200 is still a good casting reel.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

The tournament will be at Dick Kleberg Park in Kingsville.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I just happened to run into Big Lou fishing at the beach in October of last year. He caught red after red (releasing them) and never got his feet wet. He was also a nice guy.


----------

